# O/T Random



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 27, 2005)

come here to post anything random or stuff you want to get off your chest.

Random: we just ordered Casey's pizza, one cheese, one halfpepperoni/halfsausage



Random: my friend and i built a maze today out of giant pieces ofcardboard. we ran Teddi, Bramble and Briar through it. Teddi (thehamster)had 16 sec.s on his second run! then lost interest. Bramble wasin the maze as we were building it, so she had the best time at first,then got lazy and stretched out real big to take a nap. Briar did theworst. he just stood in the starting box, peering over the sides on hishind legs, eating the cardboard.......i still love him though, even ifhis best time _was_ just over seven minutes (we resorted topushing him through the mazegently)



Ellie


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 27, 2005)

My laptop has a virus and everything has to be reinstalled so I spent most of the day saving everything to CDs 

fun fun

Jenn


----------



## lyndsy (Feb 27, 2005)

I just came back from Mexico a few hours ago! Boyis it hot there! Glad to be home. I get the boys in few days,FINALLY!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 27, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Ijust came back from Mexico a few hours ago! Boy is it hot there! Gladto be home. I get the boys in few days, FINALLY!!!!!!! LOL


I'm so excited for you! I hope you'll post lots of pictures 

Jenn


----------



## pamnock (Feb 27, 2005)

I am finally seeing the light at the end of thetunnel after spending weeks researching and preparing over 500 rabbitand cavy questions for the Pennsylvania State rabbit/cavybowl. 

Pam


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 27, 2005)

:shock:WOW! pamnock. you had to come up with 500all by yourself? i hope you won't be grading the papers!lol, is thebowl like HorseBowl or Scholastic Bowl?

Ellie


----------



## pamnock (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes Ellie -- just like a horse bowl or scholasticbowl. I've done many of these types of questions and numeroustests. Many people do index cards to study for the ARBAjudges test and there are over 800 facts to study. 

I also homeschool my kids and am secretary for a regional Holland Lopclub -- so processing, researching and organizing large amounts ofinformation is my "specialty" 



Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I amfinally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel after spending weeksresearching and preparing over 500 rabbit and cavy questions for thePennsylvania State rabbit/cavy bowl.
> 
> Pam


My daughter just joined a Horse bowl. I had no cluethey had these things! Is this one you are doing for 4H or is it abreeders/show thing?


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 27, 2005)

I was in HorseBowl last year through 4-H and i loved it! 

Ellie


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 27, 2005)

Whats a Horse Bowl???


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 27, 2005)

it's where there are two teams of four, they eachhave a buzzer, when they know the answer to the question asked by themoderator, they buzz in, if deemed correct, they get a point. each typeof question is worth different points. there are variations on who thequestion is asked to, or who is open to answer it. it's loads of fun!

Ellie


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Feb 27, 2005)

My husand has this crazy idea to drive to lasvegas with his sister and brother n law. Money is tight andhe needs to have half for gas and money for a hotel and playingmoney. I was invited to go but no way am i going to ride thatfar in a car that i just dont think can make the long drive.We are in IL. From everyone that i been talking to thats a whole dayand night in the car. I dont think they would haveopps money in case something goes wrong. He wont listen to reason, hehas his heart set on going. I am not liking thisidea at all. Well it was fun to vent.

Cristy


----------



## Jazzysmom (Feb 28, 2005)

Christy, My husband comes up with ideas like thatabout once a month. I tell him to go and have a wonderful time. I get anice bottle of wine, order takeout, watch my favorite 'chick flicks'and take a long hot bath. Of course that's after I put the kiddos tosleep!
When he gets back I get to hear about what a dumb idea it was and hecan't believe I let him go... what was I thinking??? Then I have awonderful moment of thinking I told you so in my mind, and I also got afew days with one less kid to take care of!!! Good luck!
-Lorrie


----------



## ariel (Feb 28, 2005)

It's monday night 8.06pm and i have just gotten out of the shower, 
we had pancakes with savoury mince and grated cheese on top for tea and
I played with Bindy and our dogs and I have the sprinkler going on thefront lawn and I am NOT doing the dishes tonight LOL (I'll do them inthe morning )

I am going to nothing tonight!!! weeheee LOL


----------



## RebeccaUK (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Lyndsy

I'm going to Mexico in June and I'm already very scared that it'll befar too hot to do anything. Whereabouts did you go?I'm not used to hot weather - living iin the UK you get used to thedull cold. Do you have any packing tips for Mexico oranything I should know about the place? I've never beenbefore and we're going to Cancun


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 28, 2005)

It snowed this morning


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2005)

I just saw on the news the race track has theherpes virus,one horse has already died and they are quaruntining thebarn, the track could shut down.the rumor is the horse was brought infrom michigan were four horse died.the university of findley Ohioreports 14 horses died from herpes.there is no vaccine for the strainthat causes paralysis.horses may be carriers without having symptoms.ifyou have horses please be very careful about bringing in new animals atthis time.bluebird


----------



## pamnock (Feb 28, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am finallyseeing the light at the end of the tunnel after spending weeksresearching and preparing over 500 rabbit and cavy questions for thePennsylvania State rabbit/cavy bowl.
> ...




It is for 4-H and held at Pennsylvania State University.

Pam


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 28, 2005)

We have another snow day





Vickie


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Feb 28, 2005)

Well if it was just a couple days and didntrequire so much money i would say go for it and relax. Thiswould be at least 5 days and if he was to break down no telling howmuch work he would miss. I just think its too big of a riskof us losing money for the trip and possible a loss of income for morethan 5 days. I have only been driving fora year now and theres no way i have it in me to travel to rescure himand his family. We just got everything paid andcaught up to date with tax money and i am so afraid that this trip willset us back so far there would be no catching up.

Cristy


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 28, 2005)

my brother had a hot friend spend the night onsaturday for his 20th Birthday! LOL.. they were up the whoooole nightplaying Socom! LOL



And i wish i had a20 Pack of Red Bull! That stuff is goooood!LOL


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 28, 2005)

Let's see here.....

In two days in my area (talking town population near 1,000) three fatalaccidents have happened that killed the lives of four people.

Neighbors need to keep their mouths quiet.  Long story but resultedto a cop at my house yesterday. Being the typical me, since I hadnothing to do with it I went ahead and fed and watered my birds withthe cop standing right there. I was getting ready for a party andwasn't gonna let a cop stop me! The funny thing is.. thecop was laughing over the issue that brought him to town. 

We are to get yet MORE snow between tonight and tomorrow. Totalaccumalation about 3 to 6 inches. This stinks because I've got my finalexam on Wednesday and my area 'shuts down' when we get snow above 2inches. You can imagine what happened when we got 24 inchesLOL! Talk about drifting roads! So this means I've gottaclean the rabbitcages before the snow hits and hope that mycollege will close if I can't make it in. However, college NEVER closesaround here as most people live in this city therefore have publictransportation. 

I think thats all for now.


----------



## bunnylovespoo (Feb 28, 2005)

why will none of you talk too me i feel left out wat is rong wiv me&gt; am i horribel?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote: *


> It snowed this morning


It's snowing right now!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 28, 2005)

All our snow has melted. We had heavy snow and itwas a snow day today for Alyssa, but now its raining. Thomas and Puddinhave finally melted .

Vickie


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 28, 2005)

It's supposed to snow 6-10 inches today! ughh...no going anywhere for a while...

I'm looking for a job, until I start school in August...

Can't stop thinking about how a boy in the middle school I went to dieda few weeks ago from the flu....didn't think people were still dying ofthe flu!!! I'm very scared!

Also, I'm having a trainer come work with my dog after 7 years ofbadness!! hehe...no, we're just working on coming, not pulling on theleash, and not being so afraid of strangers..

My random thoughts of the day,

Vanessa


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 28, 2005)

The last time i had asthmatic bronchitis, waslike seven years ago, which is also the last time i got sick.........ihave it right now! agh, i got sick again, i'm at school and just gotback from the doctor's, he perscribed an inhalor............it's not asbad as i thought. it doesn't really taste all that bad......

Ellie


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *babybunnywrigley wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Itsnowed this morning
> ...



I'll be getting it soon!

I love listening to Bo B Bunny's weather reports because an hour or solater I get the same weather. LOL! She's my weather women!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

Yep pretty much! LOL! 

It's really coming down now. It all started as rain this morning! *sigh*


----------



## m.e. (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm *really* hoping that class getscancelled tomorrow. We're supposed to get dumped on, and I could_really_ use the extra time to work on a project


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 28, 2005)

Yuppers We've got rain right now.. uggh! Wasn't raining this morning tho...

Bo B Bunny is now my Weather Bo B Bunny.


----------



## SLRabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

*sigh* Well, last thursday my friend and I wereinvolved in a hit and run. An old lady side swiped us and then tookoff. We got the plate numbers and filed the report. Of course, thepolice seem in no hurry to do anything. Not hearing from them, I calledin today and they said they were waiting on my drivers license number.Well how they heck am I supposed to know you need it if you don't calland ask me?! Ugh! I wish people would do their jobs..

Plus I found out my best friend was in a pretty bad accident Fri.Around here the roads are made up of super scary curves without anyguard rails. Well, she was going around a nasty curve, and the guycoming towards her rounded it at the same time, he was in her lane soshe swerved to miss him. She ended up going off the road, her carrolled down the ravine, and her car wrapped around a tree. She, beingstupid, wasn't wearing her seatbelt and was ejected from the car. Shewoke up, climbed back into her car to get her phone, called herboyfriend, told him to call the police and come get her, and thencalled her dad, who she passed out on the phone with. She woke up inthe ambulance, and then spent the better part of her weekend in thehospital.

She is very lucky though. I always yell at her to wear her seatbelt,maybe she will now. She had a piece of a branch stuck in her leg about1in, and had 5 stitches along with a tube in her leg. She also has somehuge cuts on her back and head. She really is lucky to be alive. I amkind of upset she didn't call me though- I feel like I was the lastperson to find out. 

~Nichole


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> I'm*really* hoping that class gets cancelled tomorrow. We're supposedto get dumped on, and I could _really_ use the extra time to workon a project


LOL little behind there m.e.?? 

Well, Dwarf_Angel, my son is going to be a weather man if things go his way in the next few years! LOL!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 1, 2005)

I was sitting in the other room watching a moviewith hubby and I hear Matthew in the kitchen say "Mom . . . I thinkyour fountain is broken -- it's filling up at the top and overflowingall over."



Me: "Matthew! Did you put popcorn seeds in the fountain again!!! :X"



Matthew: "Yes Mommy -- I did."



Well - At least he's honest LOL



Pam


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Mar 1, 2005)

haha thats cute... Last week when i was at workmy son was carrying around a doll and i thought it was cool my husbandwasnt making a big deal out of it... I guess since Tyler stripped itsclothes and pulled its hair off its head it was ok.. I take a closerlook and see a bib that is remaining. The doll was a expensive doll.One of my birthstone dolls. I was a little upset but Tylerjust was wanting to play with a dolly.

Cristy


----------



## ariel (Mar 1, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> I was sitting in the other room watching a movie with hubby andI hear Matthew in the kitchen say "Mom . . . I think your fountain isbroken -- it's filling up at the top and overflowing all over."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL Pam, Honesty is a good quality to have, even if it does cost you a fountain LOL


----------



## pamnock (Mar 1, 2005)

That same night, I had sat down on the couch (to watch the movie) -- andthe couch was soaking wet :X



Me: "Matthew!!!! Why is the couch wet!!!!?????"



Matthew: "Mommy, will you be mad if I tell you?"



Me: "No"



Matthew: "I spilled my whole bowl of soup all over the couch, but I called the dog in to lick it all up".



And here I was so happy to see the empty bowl in the kitchen earlier -- I thought he had eaten all his soup :?



The fun just never ends here . . .

Pam


----------



## Fergi (Mar 1, 2005)

I love it Pam, so classic! Especially the part about the dog licking it up, exactly what my son would do!

Thanks for the giggle!

Fergi's mom


----------



## JimD (Mar 1, 2005)

It snowed all night!! Got about 8-10 inches of reeeealy wet heavy stuff.

Schools are closed. My wife is home sick. We had a delayed opening atwork. Roads were ok, but slippery in places. Forget the side roads.They plowed my driveway in...twice. There was ice on the car under allof the snow. I couldn't find my gloves so I tore the house up lookingfor them...my wife borrowed them to go walk the dog. Blah blah blahsnow, blah blah blah ice, blah blah cold, blah moving somewhere warm.

I love the winter?? :?


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

Pamnock, 

Those stories were The Best. Give that Little Mon a kiss and hug for me.

-Carolyn


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pam i forget how old is Matthew?? If i rememberright about my sons age. Tyler will be five this month. Thesoup incident reminds me about a year ago before we had to rehome ourdogs, tyler dumped a cold bowl of soup from the fridge on the dog whenshe was in her kennel. It was so funny. I guess she waslooking hungry. I am sure your dog didnt mind cleaning up themess. Kids they can just be so funny at times. 

With Tyler's lack of speech i have missed out on some of the cutethings kids say, but its slowly coming. About twomonths ago i met a friend for breakfast and bk and tj wanted a icy andi said it was broke. Well last week i met the same friend for breakfastat bk again and tj took one look at the icy machine and said "notbroke" It was so cute. Guess who got aicy? Yep i gave in. Its amazing how muchthey remember.

Cristy


----------



## Fergi (Mar 1, 2005)

So my instructor at the college signed me up for 3 state BPA competitions (Buisness Professionals of America).

I agreed to do one and yesterday at the meeting she handed me a sheetwith 3 competitions on it! Not fair! I just keep telling myself it willlook good on a resume.

So, please wish me luck with the competition, I will be doingFormatting and Word Processing, Medical Office Procedures, and MedicalTranscription.

I am mostly worried about the transcription because I have only beendoing it for about 5 weeks now and it can be quite difficult tounderstand the doctors sometimes.

Fergi's mom


----------



## pamnock (Mar 1, 2005)

Cristy,

Matthew just turned 6.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Fergi wrote: *


> So myinstructor at the college signed me up for 3 state BPA competitions(Buisness Professionals of America).
> 
> I agreed to do one and yesterday at the meeting she handed me a sheetwith 3 competitions on it! Not fair! I just keep telling myself it willlook good on a resume.
> 
> ...




Good luck! I hope you "WOW" 'em!!!!!

Pam


----------



## blueyes65 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## pamnock (Mar 1, 2005)

I hope you feel better soon Debbie -- that must be absolutely miserable 

Pam


----------



## ariel (Mar 1, 2005)

You guys are talking about snow etc and here we are still having daysin the high 30's nearly to the 40's(celcius) air conditioner turned onall day and night LOL

Today I am having theeeeeeeeeeeeeee WHOLE day off work *****weehee does the happy dance*****
I'm going in though ,,,but I getting my hair done today, I can'tremember how long it's been since I got to sit in the chair and someoneelse stands behind it and does MY hair LOL

A bit like the plumber with the leaky taps or the builder with the unfinished projects around the place LOL


----------



## pamnock (Mar 1, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> A bit like the plumber with the leaky taps or the builder with the unfinished projects around the place LOL





I can relate to that -- I've had bare "temporary" light bulbs hanging from my kitchen ceiling for 3 1/2 years . . .

My husband is an electrician :?



Pam


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 1, 2005)

Apollo is driving me crazy. Every time I get onthe floor to take his picture he comes running over for lovin. I canget real Close-up or real far away, nothing in between. Little brat lol

Tina


----------



## JimD (Mar 1, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Apollo is driving me crazy. Every time I get on the floor totake his picture he comes running over for lovin. I can get realClose-up or real far away, nothing in between. Little brat lol
> 
> Tina


They do that on purpose, ya know!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 1, 2005)

JimD, I want one, just one, picture where Apollois not a mile away or right in my face lol. How do ya'll do it. I'vetried everything. Today I had my son get on the floor with Apollo andkeep him busy...No Luck. Apollo ran right over. Maybe one day.....

Tina


----------



## JimD (Mar 1, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> JimD, I want one, just one, picture where Apollo is not amile away or right in my face lol. How do ya'll do it. I've triedeverything. Today I had my son get on the floor with Apollo and keephim busy...No Luck. Apollo ran right over. Maybe one day.....
> 
> Tina


Nope!!!

It's either.."Whatcha doin wit dat? Lemme put a nose print on the lens for ya!!!

or

*** in a far away voice*** ...."Tan't see mee!!!"


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 1, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> JimD, I want one, just one, picture where Apollo is not amile away or right in my face lol. How do ya'll do it. I've triedeverything. Today I had my son get on the floor with Apollo and keephim busy...No Luck. Apollo ran right over. Maybe one day.....
> 
> Tina


I'll put cosmo where I want him and click away...I click clickclick..and then usually pick the only one that came out nonblurry..haha, he's constantly moving, I have yet to get an amazing pic!


----------



## animalsrock (Mar 1, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *dajeti2 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > JimD, I wantone, just one, picture where Apollo is not a mile away or right in myface lol. How do ya'll do it. I've tried everything. Today I had my songet on the floor with Apollo and keep him busy...No Luck. Apollo ranright over. Maybe one day.....
> ...


are you role playing as the bunny?

haha, that's cute


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 1, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> JimD, I want one, just one, picture where Apollo is not amile away or right in my face lol. How do ya'll do it. I've triedeverything. Today I had my son get on the floor with Apollo and keephim busy...No Luck. Apollo ran right over. Maybe one day.....
> 
> Tina




Ain't that the truth???

You mean like this? (taken seconds apart)












Rose


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 1, 2005)

Rose,

OMG That is it to a T.

I was telling Carolyn that I wasted an entire roll of filmtoday. I was trying to take Apollo's picture and all I got are somegreat shots of his sinuses lol. My hubby is buying more film tomorrowso we can try again.





Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 2, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I can relate to that -- I've had bare "temporary" light bulbs hanging from my kitchen ceiling for 3 1/2 years . . .
> 
> My husband is an electrician :?
> 
> ...


My front porch is pullingaway from my house and the step is cracked....my husband is a concretecontractor. :?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 2, 2005)

Pam, it's felt likea 10 day week already and it's only Tuesday.....I reallyneeded a pick-me-up and your Matthew stories gave me the best smiles!

Raspberry


----------



## Em (Mar 2, 2005)

i am sooooooooooooo excited!!!!!! im off to seechitty chitty bang bang at the london palladium theatre on wednesday ijust hope my mumps have gone by then!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 3, 2005)

No one has tolisten. I simply must rant for a moment. I'm heading up the yearendbanquet for the cheerleaders which will beattendedby 125 people or so. I've done much delegating withcatering, gifts, reservations and such but my main project is a powerpoint presentation whichconsists of 375 photo slides that Ihave had to gather from many different people, scan, transfer frommultiple devices/cds, crop, edit, enhance.....I've never done a powerpoint before. I didn't know how long it would take. 375 pictures is alot. Then there is all the hoopla and stress from this BTK thing.SLG's soccer coach called last Friday and said we arestarting her season NOW! So her practices and games start twice a week.I got a call last Sunday and was told I had a meeting Monday night andTuesday night. I also had a meeting tonight and a soccer practice and asub state game tonight...Middle sisteris finishing cheerseason, only to start tryout process for next yearevery dayfor two weeks at the same time soccer season just started for her,conditioning and practice every day....I'mofficer for Cheerparent group, officer for soccer parent group, my lupus is acting uphorrible and the sun hurts so bad whenI even get close to thelight....how I'm ever going to make it through these soccer games ofthese two girls this springI do not know. Middle sister hadto go back to the doctor to bere-tested to see if herrheumatoid arthritis is really lupus. If it is then we will have tore-test SLG to see if hers is really lupus too. SLGisbruising badly on her arms when she has her allergy shotseach week. She's only had them for two weeks but doesn't think too muchof it. Looks like she'll have to have some warts burned off this weekwhen she goes in. I'd like to think next week will be better but eventhough my banquet will be done I will then have one week to get myhusband's business tax stuff ready for my accountant. I missmy husband. I want a vacation. 

Raspberry


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 3, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl,

:shock:WOW:shock:


----------



## RebeccaUK (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Em

I saw Chitty Chitty Bang Bang at the London Palladium in January - it'sfantastic - especially if you have kids. You will reallyenjoy it. Is Jason Donovan still starring? If youahve seats up on the balconies ur upper circle its great because(without trying to give too much away) there are lots of scenes wherethe actors are lifted up and are almost within touching distance of thebalconies.

Have a lovely time.

Rebecca


----------



## ariel (Mar 3, 2005)

Raspberry you ARE a star!!

How you keep your sanity I don't know LOL
Here I was thinking our life was hectic, but my gawsh woman you take the prize this week LOL

I'm sure your girls appreciate you more than you know, I hope everyones tests turn out ok for them.

I've only ever met 1 person who had lupus and sometimes he would haveto cancel things as he was that buggered he would spend the whole dayin bed.

I truly think if you just turn your head and look over your left shoulder you'll see a bit of your super mum cape hanging out!!!

You sound like you NEED a holiday LOL

((((HUGS)))


----------



## ariel (Mar 3, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I can relate to that -- I've had bare "temporary" light bulbs hanging from my kitchen ceiling for 3 1/2 years . . .
> ...




I can relate to you two totally LOL


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 4, 2005)

~!~Bump~!~



(I'm really tired.......'bout to shower and turn in, i REALLY hope Bramble kindles REALLY soon)

Ellie


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, I got offered a grooming job today.... itsin California though...so I'd have to move to the United States... Iwonder if my buns will adapt well there since they're used to thecolder temps...

Dont know what to do...:?


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 4, 2005)

It looks like I won't be doing much this weekend. I have a horrible cold...:?


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 4, 2005)

*MyBunnyLovesMe wrote:*


> Well, I got offered a grooming job today.... its inCalifornia though...so I'd have to move to the United States... Iwonder if my buns will adapt well there since they're used to thecolder temps...
> 
> Dont know what to do...:?


Hmmmmmmmmmm. Let's see California vs Ontario. What's so toughabout that decision? OH, THERABBITS! I think they'll adapt. Especially this time of the year whenthe difference isn't so much.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 4, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I miss my husband. Iwant a vacation.
> 
> Raspberry




You SO deserve a vacation girl! The extend of my "get-a-ways" is going out to the rabbitry and cleaning cages.

Pam


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Mar 4, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote:*


> *MyBunnyLovesMe wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well, Igot offered a grooming job today.... its in California though...so I'dhave to move to the United States... I wonder if my buns will adaptwell there since they're used to the colder temps...
> ...




Yeah, I'm sure they would be fine. I just don't know if I could movethat far away from my family. I already barely get to see them, if I gothat far then I never would see them.



I had a weird dream last night that Maggie ran away and my brother andI had to check all these woods and fields to see where she was and Iwas crying because I couldn't find her, and then I thought I saw herand I pulled a bunny out of a hole, but it wasn't her, it was anotherbunny and he growled so I put him back in the hole, then I finallyfound her. lol.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 4, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> I can relate to that -- I've had bare "temporary"light bulbs hanging from my kitchen ceiling for 3 1/2 years . . .
> 
> My husband is an electrician :?
> 
> ...



Of Course, Pam! Don't you know that's how it works? 

My hubby is a mechanic... My van is in dire need of some work.

ok.... I clean a couple of houses each week and my house is a pit right now! So, I guess i am just as guilty!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 4, 2005)

[suP][suB]How's everyone doing? I'm Grrrrreat! [/suB][/suP]

[suP][suB]Random Fact: I'mtired of cleaning so much.......blah! everyone's down my throat aboutit....don't they know i'm doing the best ican?!:shock:[/suB][/suP]

[suP][suB][/suB][/suP]

[suP][suB]LOL, [/suB][/suP]

[suP][suB]Ellie[/suB][/suP]


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm almost at the end of my week....but this is how I feel! :shock:

Raspberry


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL! thats too cute!


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 6, 2005)

I almost got another guinea pig yesterday so thegirl I adopted last month would have a friend. I didnt't work out. Onthe petfinder web site our local Animal Rescue League had 30 guineapigs dumped on them last week. So I went to look at them. The people atthe shelter said they were temporarily unadoptable because they arebeing treated for mites. What a bummer. I had one picked out andcouldn't take her home. Oh well.:?


----------



##  (Mar 6, 2005)

anyone out therehave a spouse who in the midstof something hystericallyfunny can wipe the funny rightoff your face with logic, myhusband did this to me today , i was inthe garage checkingweek and a half old babies forfeeding andmalforms which is an everyday check forme as you never knowwhen something may surprise you. as i washandling one of thecuties it decided totinkle oon my hand which ideemed reason to laughhysterically , well hubbyjust couldnt handle thatso he walks up and sayswell at least you knowthe kidneys arefunctioning geesh ! stunned thefunny right out of thesituation ,( goes back to thegarage grumbling ) cleaningday ya know


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 13, 2005)

lol, gypsy. I just got done cleaning my room,i've been so darn busy with the animals that my room had begun tosuffer! lol, at least i'm on top of things now.

I just thought i'd warn everybody that SmileyCentral puts SpyWare onyour computer, so, either get rid of it, or run Spybot-Search andDestroy everyday or something. In the computer in my room,FunWebProducts embedded itself so deep into my computer, nothing canget rid of it, just thought i'd warn everybody.

Ellie


----------



## RabbyBabbyRabbit (Mar 13, 2005)

cotton ball O

furry fluffy socks 

lemon squirts

La La La La La LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm feeling very pregnant at the moment. I feel Iam going to drop at any time. If only the baby would get her feet fromunder my ribs and I could breath...

Hope you have all had a good weekend.

Vickie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 13, 2005)

**dances around in mad frezy, the buns areoutside in their outdoor pens, i'm SOOOOOOOOOO excited, i'm talking mydad into put up a BIGGER outside pen, probably some MORE chickssometime THIS week, mom got sick last week and stayed home two days,she wasn't able to pick up the chiks. Went on a shopping SPREEyesterday....bluh, i still hate shopping, although, we did go to apetstore called Sailfin......they had three buns for sale, two lops andi think an angora..........SO cute, i'm trying to talk my parents intogetting me another bun for my birthday, which is April 4th!!! i want:Brair neutered, another bun(a lop) and a new CD player for my b-day!that's all!!!

Ellie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 13, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> I'm feeling very pregnant at the moment. I feel I am goingto drop at any time. If only the baby would get her feet from under myribs and I could breath...
> 
> Hope you have all had a good weekend.
> 
> Vickie




Enjoy these last days of freedom to eat whatever youwant! Make someone else take care of yourotherchores, sit down andput your feet up so that little one willmoveinto a different position. Get some rest and enjoy somelast moments of peace while you still can! 

Raspberry


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 13, 2005)

Will do Raspberry. As for the eating what I want,I have been going through a very large Dairy Milk a day and makingexcuses that it is because I am pregnant (well I might aswell make themost of it )

I keep forgetting that the fun is just about to begin........

Vickie


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry Sweetie. I am laughing with you not at you. My son has told me pretty much the same thing



can'ttype luaghing too hard

Tina


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 14, 2005)

LMAO - Kids eh ? They make you feel great!

Vickie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 14, 2005)

So I think I'm going crazy. Why you say? Welllast night (and this isn'tthe first time either) I had adream about the board. It was intertwined with real life and it turnsout that there was loads of Apollo pictures that needed finding andApollosBro was asking everyones help to trace them and I found them atthe funfair.

I have dreamt about Dwarf_Angel before now and my very firstdream was about Sherman. He helped me find a secret passage and helpedme to safety.

Has anyone else ever dreamt about people on the board? Its funny thoughbecause when I dream about you all,you aren't people, you arejust your avatars. 

I have such crazy dreams........

I think the onlycure for this craziness is to not go on here just before bedtime.

Vickie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)

:shock:I dream about the forum too!





Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

I am soooo glad I'm not the only one.

See, I'm not crazy, although hubby seems to think so

Tina


----------



## JimD (Mar 14, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> :shock:I dream aboutthe forum too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one...

*** ".. ..all tucked in our beds... ..while visions of bunnies danced in our heads... .."


----------



## babbitlover (Mar 14, 2005)

Today is such a lazy day, I do work, no schooland I get rid of the Hubby when he goes to school tonight (BIG SMILEhaha)... I am really hunfgry, does anyone have a good meal idea to cooktonight for dinner, something not too fancy, but something fun andgood? I dont know I am not a good cook AT ALL. So, enlighten mE~(amanda)


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh good. I am now feeling a little saner, knowing I'm not the only one :dude:

Vickie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)

Well Amanda, I'lltell you what kind of good and EASY I'm doing tonight...Campbells hadthis really good Cajun Chunky Chicken &amp; Sausage Gumbo Soup. Ibuy a package of hot links or Polska Kielbasa, slice it up, brown it abit, put it in the soup, let it simmer a bit and serve it over whiterice. It's good! REALLY EASY! A bit of Cajun and cheap!

Raspberry


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Mar 14, 2005)

thats funny about the living till 90 so u can be alive when he is 20 yrs old. 

Cristy


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 14, 2005)

Kids are GREAT!

Nothing better than listening to a childs versions of life! 

They crack me up...


----------



## BunnyMom (Mar 14, 2005)

Wish I was home with the buns right now. I normally love my job but today...:X

It's just irritating when I catch attitude from the designers formaking a mistake WHEN I SPEND MOST OF MY DAY CORRECTING THEIRS!!! Thenthe head designer snaps at me for not answering an email from one ofthe factories that was addressed to HER, not me because "you said youwere going to answer them" (which I never said).:X:X

I think I'd rather have baby kits pee on me all day. At least they havethe excuse of not knowing any better. And they don't lie.

Thanks for letting me vent.:? Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 23, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> Wish I was home with the buns right now. I normally love my job but today...:X
> 
> It's just irritating when I catch attitude from the designers formaking a mistake WHEN I SPEND MOST OF MY DAY CORRECTING THEIRS!!! Thenthe head designer snaps at me for not answering an email from one ofthe factories that was addressed to HER, not me because "you said youwere going to answer them" (which I never said).:X:X
> 
> ...


Lol, i hate those days. I don't work, i'm only in school. But some daysi wish i'd just stayed home and slept in _really_ late and hungout with the animals ALL day. But, then i get over it the next day andam DYING to go back! 

Does anyone watch that new show called "House" about the dr. and the hospital???

Ellie


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Mar 24, 2005)

I hate my car. In oct i bought my firstcar a 1993 ford tempo. Its so pretty and ran really good iwas really proud to say hey thats my car. Well right now i amabout ready to take a sledge hammer and beat it.Sorry but i feel a vent coming on.. 

Friday i drove to the gas station got a fountain soda and the carwouldnt start, it would just try and try. Saturday my husband and myBrother n law but a fuel filter in it and got it working. Sunday idrove to the same gas station, my mistake and it broke down again. Thistime more of a starter problem. a nice man hit my stater and it wouldwork. So when it wouldnt start i would just hit the starterand we bought a new one and my brother n law said my battery cableswere lose and maybe we dont need a new starter, so my husband thoughtwe might as well take it back and then it does it again..

A neighbor who pesters me all day to use the phone says thenoise comes from the top and took this part off and we took it in andit was the starter switch not what its called but oh well.This only under ten so i guess worth the try to save rebuying astarter. Nope and i was getting mad when they messing aroundwith my car so i told them all to back off cause i know how to make itwork and i hit the starter and then it started. I swear i feel its painwhen they are poking at it. So we hadplans to do the starter today, but i figure i could do my running soits done and then when my husband gets home they could fixit. Hitting it wouldnt work and my neighbor who drives mecrazy always asking me to buy something of his to get money actully didsomething and made it work, but it was just trying and trying sosomething different from the starter thing. But i was soupset and didnt want to break down that i just drove my car to my bil'shouse we live in the same apartment complex. I basically didthat thinking my neighbor would leave me alone. He does tryand help but he is always in my face. 

My husband gets home and throws a huge fit once he relizes my brother nlaw wont fix the car till he is home to help. Theplan was to put new plugs and wires too, but the auto place didnt haveany wires for my car. He thinks to think its the wires butsome other still thinks it's not getting gas. Idon't know what to do. We have spent plenty of money and so close tojust giving up and hopefully be able to drive it in to themechanic. In one way i say whats a littlemore for the wires and see what happens but i was broke down and gothome super late before i could get the car to work. I reallyneed my car. If it goes to the mechanic and is too expensivethey might get to hold on to my car for a couple weeks until i canafford to pay for it. 

Sorry to rant on and on. I just want my pretty car to work again.

Cristy


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 24, 2005)

I met the band Lifehouse on the 22nd at the Houseof Blues in Chicago! They're all so nice! The bestband ever! 

Jenn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 24, 2005)

My mom just had surgery this past month forherCrohn's disease, which she is getting better, but she onlyweights 108 lbs....which is horrible and she is really weak and canthold anything with out getting stomach pains! Now she has a tumor andhas to have more surgery in a couple of weeks This meansthat I will have to be "mom" all over again for another month. I mean Ilove my mom, but I don't want to BE the mom, I want to be a teenagerand go hang out with my friends...not sweep the kitchen floor...Thanksfor listening to the rant 

~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## BunnyMom (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear your Mom is so ill.

I understand how you must feel. It's hard to have to be the mom,especially when you want to be the teenager and hang out w/friends andstuff. I had a close friend in high school whose mother committedsuicide. She's been the "mom" since she was sixteen now. Of course,having a dad and two brothers with the attitude of "that's woman'swork" didn't help!:X Like what is this, the 1800's?

Anyway, at least your situation is only temporary. Just wanted to let you know I sympathize.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 11, 2005)

I've had the song "Whiskey Lullaby" by BradPaisley on repeat on my CD player for about a half-hour now...it's sucha beautiful song...anyone else LOVE country music?

Ellie


----------



## loplover (Apr 13, 2005)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote:*


> I've had the song "Whiskey Lullaby" by Brad Paisley onrepeat on my CD player for about a half-hour now...it's such abeautiful song...anyone else LOVE country music?
> 
> Ellie


Yep and Brad Paisley is one of my favriots


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 21, 2005)

*loplover wrote:*


> *Bramble Briar86 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'vehad the song "Whiskey Lullaby" by Brad Paisley on repeat on my CDplayer for about a half-hour now...it's such a beautiful song...anyoneelse LOVE country music?
> ...


I know, i also like songs like Pickin Wild Flowers, Save A Horse,Hillbillies Love It In The Hay, What A Beautiful Mess I've Made, andbasically any Rascal Flatts Song!!

Ellie


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 21, 2005)

Hmm...random? :? Well I just got backfrom day camp at Centenary today....and I cleaned 3 hamster cages...andmy brother and dad each have an indoor game tomorrow. 

I just felt like I should put something on here as I'm pretty random anyways!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 21, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> Hmm...random? :? Well I just got back from daycamp at Centenary today....and I cleaned 3 hamster cages...and mybrother and dad each have an indoor game tomorrow.
> 
> I just felt like I should put something on here as I'm pretty random anyways!


LOL, random people are The Best....(right next to Bunny people of course:bunnydance:)!!!

For the upcoming week and a half i'll be gone, out west, for a reunion three days and site-seeing the rest!:elephantslide:

Ellie


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 21, 2005)

How so very true Bramble! 

Where out west are you going? Just wondering because I've been to Colorado and Wyoming and Montana and it's great up there.


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Jul 22, 2005)

Today is the last day at this job!!!:dude:

No more stupid boss asking me stupid questions. 

No more un-heated or un-airconditioned warehouse.:shock:

No more being alone all day everyday.:sad:

No more feeling like im wasting my time being here because we have almost no customers. :waiting:

No more being reamed because I didn't read my bosses mind and do what he didn't tell me to do. :disgust:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 22, 2005)

*honeybunnie8 wrote:*


> Today is the last day at this job!!! No more stupid bossasking me stupid questions. No more un-heated or un-airconditionedwarehouse.No more being alone all day everyday. No morefeeling like im wasting my time being here because we have almost nocustomers. No more being reamed because I didn't read my bosses mindand do what he didn't tell me to do.


I'm really happy for you, sounds like you got out a bad situation!

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 22, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> How so very true Bramble!
> 
> Where out west are you going? Just wondering because I've been to Colorado and Wyoming and Montana and it's great up there.


We're going out to Colorado and then in the lower stays aroundColorado, not 100% sure, we're seeing the grand canyon and bryce canyonand the petrified forest, etc.

Ellie


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 22, 2005)

That's awesome, you'll have fun!


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm happy also. I feel so burnt out. I go homeand want to sleep till the next day..I shouldnt cause im just sittinghere all day on the internet. I can leave for like 2 hours and no onenotices im gone..not my boss who dosent work here anddefinatly not any customers.

I got a new job already but...i have to take a 1.50 hrpayloss. but ill be with people and I can look for a better job.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 22, 2005)

*honeybunnie8 wrote:*


> I'm happy also. I feel so burnt out. I go home and want tosleep till the next day..I shouldnt cause im just sitting here all dayon the internet. I can leave for like 2 hours and no one noticesim gone..not my boss who dosent work here and definatly notany customers.
> 
> I got a new job already but...i have to take a 1.50 hrpayloss. but ill be with people and I can look for a better job.


At least you'll be happier

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 22, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> That's awesome, you'll have fun!


Was it hot and humid last time you were there? Or was that in fall/winter/spring?

Ellie


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 22, 2005)

I think we went around April or so, it wasn'thot, just nice weather and it snowed in Colorado I think, then big timein Wyoming so we couldn't hardly see!


----------

